# Southampton - Wells Cathedral



## spacecowboy831 (31 Aug 2020)

Hello this is my first post. Tomorrow I will set off on my journey to Wells Cathedral. I will be cycling over 4 days. I'm going to Salisbury Cathedral tomorrow then on Wednesday I will be cycling to Bath Abbey and on Thursday to Bristol Cathedral the on Friday Bristol Cathedral - Wells Cathedral. 

This is a big challenge for me I have never cycled this distance in 4 days. I am very much looking forward to it. But also feeling slightly nervous at the same time.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Sep 2020)

Liking the ecclesiastical theme 👍 ... or perhaps architectural?

That's a wonderful part of the country through which to cycle. Some wonderfully quiet roads, stunning villages and delightful scenery. You'll perhaps be picking up some of the National Cycling Network? And, if the forecast holds true, enjoying fair weather.
If it's your first challenge of this type, 'steady' is the watchword. No need to rush (presumably?) so take your time and soak it all in. And if you get the chance, let us know how things are going or how it went. Always good to hear new adventures.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2020)

it's good to look at Cathedral's, one day there won't be any


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Sep 2020)

Looks to be an average of about 30 miles a day.

Far enough to be a challenge and an adventure, but not too far for your first tour.

You should have a good story to tell at the end of it.


----------



## spacecowboy83 (2 Sep 2020)

Just a quick update. Did the first leg Southampton to Salisbury OK. 

I had an unfortunate incident in Salisbury where I approached an island. I stopped to give way to on comming vehicles. The car behind me went straight into the back of me. I'm ok was a little shaken at first. I have a graze on my shoulder and knee. The impact buckled my back wheel beyond repair. I took my bike to stonehenge cycles and they were able to replace it for me.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Sep 2020)

spacecowboy83 said:


> Just a quick update. Did the first leg Southampton to Salisbury OK.
> 
> I had an unfortunate incident in Salisbury where I approached an island. I stopped to give way to on comming vehicles. The car behind me went straight into the back of me. I'm ok was a little shaken at first. I have a graze on my shoulder and knee. The impact buckled my back wheel beyond repair. I took my bike to stonehenge cycles and they were able to replace it for me.


Eek! That's an eventful start to a tour. Hope you're OK and weren't too distressed or injured to continue the tour.
Also hope the driver was contrite and is stumping up the cost of repairs?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Sep 2020)

Oh dear!
I really hope you get to finish your tour and more importantly are able to enjoy it!
Sending you positive vibes and as a fellow church lover endorsing the request for pics!


----------



## spacecowboy83 (2 Sep 2020)

Unfortunately the driver did not stop and I didn't get the details. 
I didn't let that stop me though I'm feeling fine managed to cycle the second leg Salisbury to Bath today


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Sep 2020)

Wow!
I hope you reported the car/driver! Quick reporting & CCTV should help catch them.
Fair play for continuing on in those circumstances - I'd have struggled.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Sep 2020)

spacecowboy83 said:


> Unfortunately the driver did not stop and I didn't get the details.
> I didn't let that stop me though I'm feeling fine managed to cycle the second leg Salisbury to Bath today


B*gger! I guess there were no other witnesses then? But as @HobbesOnTour says, hope you still reported the incident?

Well done on keeping going though. How did you find the second leg? I really enjoyed the stretch from Salisbury to Warminster along the Wylye valley when I was there last year.


----------



## spacecowboy831 (5 Sep 2020)

Hi an update. I managed to complete my ride. I got back home to Southampton today. I enjoyed the route from Salisbury to Bath although very tiering 44 Miles given the 30 Miles I did the day before. The bath to Bristol was very nice also about 16 Miles along the Bristol and Bath Railway path. The cycle from Bristol to Wells around 19 miles. was very steep hills around the Mendips and I am not going to lie I walked most of the Hills. I don't think I'm used to hills as long and steep as those. Finally I cycled to Bridgwater to catch my train home. I am really pleased that I did it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Sep 2020)

Well done indeed! Glad to read about your sense of achievement.
Now ... what's next?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Sep 2020)

@spacecowboy831 do you have any photos? Piccies are always good - especially of churches!
(You may need to make a few more posts to do that, though). 

Here's a couple from me to get the ball rolling....


----------



## spacecowboy831 (6 Sep 2020)

I do have some on my Phone. I will try to post the photos I took on route tomorrow.


----------

